# tener os pontos



## ClaudiaSol

Buenos días, amigos. Necesitaría ayuda con la siguiente expresión: "não ha cabo que le tenia os puntos". La frase continúa: "se lhe quiserem lançar pedaço".
Muchas gracias!

Corrijo: "não ha cabo que lhe tenha os pontos" (el corrector automático es obstinado!!)


----------



## Vanda

Em que contexto, Claudia? Onde você viu a frase?


----------



## Cainejo

Se me ocurre "no hay cuerda que lo/la sujete", entiendo son puntos de sutura, en sentido figurado. ¿Puede ser?


----------



## ClaudiaSol

Vanda said:


> Em que contexto, Claudia? Onde você viu a frase?


Es una carta de Luís de Camões sobre unas mujeres de India: "Todas caen de maduras, que não há cabo que le tenha os pontos, se lhe quiserem lançar pedaço."


----------



## Vanda

Xiii... Nem eu conseguiria dizer com certeza, só posso aventurar. 


> Gonçalves, sabei que as *portuguezas* todas cahem de maduras, que não ha cabo que lhe tenha os pontos, se lhe quizerem lançar pedaço. Pois as que a terra dá além de serem de rala, fazei-me mercê que lhe falíeis alguns amores de Petrarca, ou de Boscão ; respondem-vos huma linguagem meada de hervilhaca, que trava na garganta do entendimento, a qual vos lança agua na fervura da mor quentura do mundo.


Só consigo imaginar o que eles disseram sobre as índias brasileiras. 


> E uma daquelas moças era toda tingida, de baixo a cima daquela tintura; e certo era tão bem-feita e tão redonda, e sua vergonha (que ela não tinha) tão graciosa, que as muitas mulheres da nossa terra, vendo-lhe tais feições, fizera vergonha, por não terem a sua como ela” (CAMINHA, 1996, p.40-1).


Agora não sei se ele fala das nádegas redondas ou dos seios...


----------



## Carfer

Se bem entendi esse trecho da carta (encontram-na aqui Desejei tanto uma vossa... – carta, mandada da Índia a um amigo, de Luís de Camões), Camões fala das mulheres portuguesas da Índia que, ou eram velhas, a cair de maduras, de tal sorte que nada as impedia de cair aos pedaços (o tal '_cabo_' que lhes seguraria os '_pontos_'), ou pouco numerosas as novas ('_de rala_') e ainda por cima tão agrestes que desencorajariam quaisquer avanços amorosos ('_vos lança água na fervura da mor quentura do mundo_'). Não tenho certeza nenhuma, evidentemente, é apenas a sensação que me fica. As cartas estão publicadas, mas não conheço nem tenho acesso a nenhum comentário esclarecedor.


----------



## ClaudiaSol

Muchas gracias Vanda y Carfer!! Según entiendo la traducción sería "no hay cabo que les sostenga los puntos", que constituiría una metáfora por decir que de tan viejas los senos se caían tanto que nada podía levantarlos. Lo que no me queda claro es cómo traducir "se lhe quizerem lançar pedaço".


----------



## Ari RT

"Lançar pedaço" entiendo por despedazarse. El "lançar" no lo veo como arrojar, sino como echar, soltar, dejar.
Ni veo ni senos ni gravedad en lo que explica Carfer.  Las frutas muy maduras, al romperse "caem aos pedaços". El "caer" no es para bajo, sino para la decadencia. Las mujeres "portuguezas", de muy maduras, están a punto de despedazarse y no hay truco que lo impida.
Carfer, as "que a terra dá" não seriam as indianas?


----------



## gato radioso

Talvez...:

_sabed que las portuguesas de viejas que están, ya no tienen solución, se caen a trozos...?_

Acho o autor muito despectivo respeito dessas senhoras. Que mal é que essas mulheres lhe fizeram?


----------



## Vanda

Gato, estamos falando dos europeus quinhentistas. Outra época, outro costume.
Ainda sobre a comparação que então eles faziam com os europeus, um estudo publicou o seguinte:
A carta-relatório de Pero Vaz de Caminha


> Em relação aos corpos femininos, sua admiração foi calorosamente expressa, referindo as moças _“bem gentis com cabelos muito pretos compridos pelas espáduas e suas vergonhas tão altas e saradinhas e tão limpas das cabeleiras que de as nós bem olharmos não tínhamos nenhuma vergonha”_. Ao atentar nas mulheres nativas, a comparação com as europeias foi explicitada ao mencionar uma moça tão benfeita _“e tão redonda”_, com _“sua vergonha”_ tão graciosa, que _“a muitas mulheres de nossa terra, vendo-lhe tais feições, fizera vergonha por não terem a sua como ela”_, em um recurso literário aos dois sentidos da palavra vergonha: órgão sexual e sentimento.
> 
> Quer os corpos femininos, quer os masculinos, foram considerados belos, limpos, inocentes, o que certamente contrastava com os corpos pouco asseados e disformes dos europeus do início dos Quinhentos.


Então, assim como no Brasil, fizeram comentários sobre as mulheres da Índia.


----------



## Carfer

Ari RT said:


> "Lançar pedaço" entiendo por despedazarse. El "lançar" no lo veo como arrojar, sino como echar, soltar, dejar.
> Ni veo ni senos ni gravedad en lo que explica Carfer.  Las frutas muy maduras, al romperse "caem aos pedaços". El "caer" no es para bajo, sino para la decadencia. Las mujeres "portuguezas", de muy maduras, están a punto de despedazarse y no hay truco que lo impida.
> Carfer, as "que a terra dá" não seriam as indianas?



Concordo. Também duvido de que '_pontos_' se refira a algum componente específico da anatomia feminina. Pode ter aí o sentido, para que o Cainejo já apontou, de '_pontos_' de costura, significando que a degradação era tal que nenhuma linha se segurava neles. É completamente especulativo, claro. Não faço ideia se _'pontos_' já tinha esse significado na época e se '_cabo_' pode ser entendido como fio de costura, com o exagero próprio do escárnio que o texto ressuma. Em todo o caso, na carta intitulada '_Por que nem tudo seja falar-vos de siso..._', dirigida a um clérigo - ainda que escrevê-la, como o autor adverte, seja '_empresa baixa, e de baixo sujeito, pois é praguejar de putas' -,_ recorre à metáfora da costura ('_por que a Senhora Bárbora _(uma prostituta) _foi mais vezes cosida e renovada por Sua Madre que umas botas de um escudeiro, e assi a vendia por “buena_” - aqui Por que nem tudo seja falar-vos de siso... - carta, de Lisboa, a um clérigo algures no Reino, mandando novas "de folgar" da cidade ).
A minha primeira leitura também foi a de que '_as que a terra dá_' seriam as nativas indianas, mas quando comecei a interrogar-me sobre o significado de '_de rala_' e se me tornou aparente que havia de ser o que o adjectivo '_ralo_' ainda hoje tem (pouco espesso, pouco abundante), fui forçado a concluir que era das portuguesas nascidas na Índia que falava, uma vez que estas eram muito poucas, ao contrário das autóctones, que eram obviamente a imensa maioria e com as quais não era de esperar falar de Petrarca ou de Buscán, que, certamente e com muito maior probabilidade, desconheciam.


Vanda said:


> Então, assim como no Brasil, fizeram comentários sobre as mulheres da Índia.



@Vanda: Camões qualifica expressamente as mulheres de '_portuguesas_'. Na época, creio que não passaria pela cabeça de ninguém atribuir esse qualificativo a quem não tivesse nascido em Portugal e ainda menos se pertencesse a outros povos e etnias (a bem da verdade, Portugal até só deixou de distinguir nacionais portugueses e nativos das colónias na segunda metade do século *XX*, quando o Acto Colonial foi abolido, já estava em curso o movimento de independência das colónias europeias e as nossas também não iriam já durar muito, duas dezenas de anos). De resto, se é certo que a carta de Caminha reflecte o olhar preconceituoso de um europeu do seu tempo sobre os novos povos e culturas com os quais tomava contacto, nem por isso esse olhar deixa de ser, no caso, admirativo. Nada de comum com o sarcasmo do texto de Camões. Não, o alvo são as mulheres europeias que encontrou na Índia.


----------



## Vanda

Eu concordo que a Carta de Caminha sobre os indígenas brasileiros seja admirativa, mas obviamente ele se exprimiria com a visão quinhentista.
Para quem não leu a Carta de Caminha caso interesse:
http://objdigital.bn.br/Acervo_Digital/Livros_eletronicos/carta.pdf

MultiRio — O índio no imaginário português


----------



## Ari RT

gato radioso said:


> Que mal é que essas mulheres lhe fizeram?


A resposta talvez seja o "bem" que NÃO lhe proporcionaram.


----------



## ClaudiaSol

Qué interesante este intercambio!! Respondieron a varias de las preguntas que me hacía con respecto a esta porción de la carta y a otras que debía traducir. Gracias!!


----------



## gato radioso

Ari RT said:


> A resposta talvez seja o "bem" que NÃO lhe proporcionaram.


----------



## J. Bailica

É difícil penetrar nestas gírias vadias do século XVI...

De resto, parece que uma das principais ocupações dos letrados destas épocas era a de humoristas motejadores.

Mas antes de mais, é «se* lhe* quizerem lançar pedaço» ou «se *lhes* quizerem lançar pedaço»?

Seja como for, também me ocorre a ideia de coser, costurar... Por causa dos _pontos e _do_ cabo, _sobretudo: as portuguesas seriam realmente como botas velhas e rijas - meio desfeitas, por assim dizer, difíceis de consertar (coser) nesta interpretação.
«Lançar» também me sugere _coser, _neste contexto: como metáfora, mas eventualmente como sentido próprio, ainda que remoto e pouco usado, tanto assim que _lançadeira_ é uma peça para tecer no tear, ou para coser na máquina de costura. E essa sugestão é amplificada por outras associações (mais ou menos livres) de significados de determinadas palavras, como por exemplo _lancetar _(mas talvez seja rebuscada esta hipótese).
Mas creio que simultaneamente «lançar» significa aqui _colher_, _agarrar, _isto é,_ fisgar ou «pescar» _a mulher como presa sexual. Ao usar «pedaço», o autor sugere certamente a componente carnal do ato; refere-se mesmo, acho eu, à mulher como um todo, ao seu corpo, e também, ou em especial, às partes, aos _pedaços_ mais apetecíveis sexualmente. E mesmo à zona genital ainda mais em especial, até porque _lançar _pode ser interpretado como _arremeter _e _penetrar. _Por outro lado, não sei se _pedaço, _paradoxalmente, não pode ser lido também como órgão sexual masculino: _lançar pedaço = atirar-lhe (arremessar-lhe) com o pénis. _Aliás, não sei se o próprio _cabo_ não pode ser também _pénis _(ou então, melhor,_ a totalidade _do pénis). Há toda a alusão semântica a um determinado universo, pelo menos, ao que parece (seria: _Não há pénis que lhe (man)tenha [que não danifique] os pontos, ainda que se tente / queira introduzir só um pedaço_).
Portanto, na minha interpretação, há sempre como que vários discursos paralelos a decorrer (é o que normalmente fazem os poetas). Nesse sentido, voltemos a _coser_ (cuja ideia vem de pontos, lançar, pedaços...): ao princípio pensei que a ideia de coser fosse apenas uma metáfora, uma alusão ao que seria a impossibilidade de consertar a mulher (de tão feia, velha, despedaçada...). Mas depois de ler o que escreveu o Carfer [_a Senhora Bárbora _(uma prostituta) _foi mais vezes cosida e renovada por Sua Madre que umas botas de um escudeiro, e assi a vendia por “buena_”], penso que além desse sentido também há uma alusão a determinado hábito de coser as partes íntimas da mulher quando (não há outra maneira de dizer) já estivessem muito usadas. Portanto, poderia ser um _coser_ mais literal [ou por outra, mais específico no imaginário - ou no anedotário - da época, não significa isto que fosse assim tão comum, não sei; Gil Vicente, um escritor um pouco anterior, fala em _virgos_, uma espécie de hímenes falsos, algo assim.]
Na minha interpretação_, lançar pedaço_ pode ser_ fisgar / pegar / pescar_ uma mulher, ou partes dela, sobretudo as mais íntimas, quando todo o sentido de _lançar_ já resvala mais para _penetrar; _mas também pode ser_ coser / reparar / consertar _aqueles trastes de mulher, ou ainda, _coser_ os seus pedaços íntimos.

Muito lírico, este Camões.

Quanto a _rala, _vou ser mais especulativo ainda: encontrei no significado que não conhecia: _farinha grosseira_. Pelo contexto, parece que as mulheres da terra seriam pouco refinadas _culturalmente_. Em contrapartida, serem de rala...Realmente é como diz o Carfer, se fossem indianas não seriam poucas. Devem ser europeias nascidas na Índia (e têm o problema de serem pouco cultas). Mas não sei se _rala_ não se refere também à (ainda) pouca exuberância (ou dano) da zona genital, porque este Camões, tendo (alegadamente) encontrado um tema, dificilmente o abandonaria, digo eu.


----------



## Carfer

Muito interessante. Não me ocorreu esse significado de '_rala_', que conheço porque na minha infância o termo e as farinhas assim moídas ainda se usavam (ontem mesmo falávamos disso cá em casa, a propósito de um pão de centeio que não é nada como os desse tempo, sem que a palavra me tivesse vindo à memória). Em todo o caso, se a farinha grosseira é metáfora de falta de sofisticação cultural, que já está expressa na falta de conhecimento de Petrarca e Buscán (Juan, o tal Buscão), torna-se difícil entender o porquê daquele '_além_', ou, dito doutro modo, se já se disse que são '_de rala_', pouco refinadas culturalmente, porquê acrescentar que além disso desconhecem tais autores?


----------



## J. Bailica

Carfer said:


> Muito interessante. Não me ocorreu esse significado de '_rala_', que conheço porque na minha infância o termo e as farinhas assim moídas ainda se usavam (ontem mesmo falávamos disso cá em casa, a propósito de um pão de centeio que não é nada como os desse tempo, sem que a palavra me tivesse vindo à memória). Em todo o caso, se a farinha grosseira é metáfora de falta de sofisticação cultural, que já está expressa na falta de conhecimento de Petrarca e Buscán (Juan, o tal Buscão), torna-se difícil entender o porquê daquele '_além_', ou, dito doutro modo, se já se disse que são '_de rala_', pouco refinadas culturalmente, porquê acrescentar que além disso desconhecem tais autores?



Para manter duplos e triplos sentidos (se é que eles existem no trecho), ou por outras razões de estilo e outras, muitas vezes os poetas distorcem as preposições, os advérbios e... (e todas as palavras, como sabemos!)
Não sei se aquele _além_ não pode funcionar como _se bem que, apesar de... _Não sei.

É que também não sabemos exatamente o que é que «ser de rala» significava para uma pessoa (e logo o Camões...) do século XVI. Eu pelo menos não sei. Fico com dúvidas se essas mulheres ou raparigas «de rala» não seriam apesar de tudo indianas. Há indícios nos dois sentidos. Para o caso que coloca pouco importa, aparentemente, a não ser talvez que «ser de rala» tivesse um significado diferente: algo como serem de _outra qualidade (étnica/cultural/religiosa....?), _por exemplo. Não sei muito bem também como é que no século XVI eram vistas as pessoas desses sítios «exóticos». Quer dizer, penso que até eram vistas de maneira mais positiva do que no século XVIII e XIX - quando os europeus criaram ou aprofundaram os «conceitos» e «atributos» de raça (e das supostas _inferioriades e superioriades _de cada uma). A ideia que eu tenho é que, no tempo de Camões, o que sobretudo fazia a diferença era a religião.
Bom, mas talvez nada disto tenha a ver com nada. Fica a questão para quem souber responder. Até depois


----------



## Ari RT

O que é "falíeis"? Erro tipográfico para "faríeis"?
Camões trata o interlocutor por "vós".
As diversas aparições do pronome "lhe" acabei por admitir que se referem a "elas".
Não resta dúvida de que Petrarca seria no século XVI um símbolo de cultura, mas em "amores de Petrarca" eu não consegui deixar de pensar no amor impossível do poeta por Laura.
Hervilhaca, se for a mesma coisa até hoje, é vegetação (que a terra também dá) de baixa qualidade. Planta-se ervilhaca (hoje sem h), mas não para colher e sim para preservar ou tratar o solo. A terra dá, mas não se aproveita.
O que seria, então, "falíeis (vós) a elas alguns amores de Petrarca"? De Buscán não sei nada, a menção não me ajudou. Até que alguém me ilumine, entendi como "se lhes recitássemos uns sonetos, responderiam em linguagem entremeada de baixa cultura". Mas Laura volta a piscar-me o olho quando a tal linguagem "lança água na fervura da maior quentura".
Suponho que um português na Índia do século XVI estivesse muito pouco interessado nas leituras das moças. Bem mais provavelmente em suas "vergonhas", simples assim.

Editado. Tirei "de Petrarca" que vinha depois de "sonetos". Um das marcas do poeta era o soneto, outra o amor impossível. Assim, "uns amores de Petrarca" poderiam significar uma coisa ou outra, mais provavelmente a primeira.


----------



## Guigo

Este "Boscão" não seria Boccaccio?


----------



## Carfer

J. Bailica said:


> Bom, mas talvez nada disto tenha a ver com nada.


Claro que tem. Não digo que aprofundemos o tema, porque não é esse o escopo do forum, nem, pelo menos no que me toca, isso está dentro da minha capacidade, mas, ainda que pela rama, temos inevitavelmente de falar dele porque bem sabemos que não é possível interpretar um texto abstraindo ou ignorando o seu pano de fundo histórico e sociológico.


J. Bailica said:


> Não sei muito bem também como é que no século XVI eram vistas as pessoas desses sítios «exóticos». Quer dizer, penso que até eram vistas de maneira mais positiva do que no século XVIII e XIX - quando os europeus criaram ou aprofundaram os «conceitos» e «atributos» de raça (e das supostas _inferioriades e superioriades _de cada uma). A ideia que eu tenho é que, no tempo de Camões, o que sobretudo fazia a diferença era a religião.


As visões são múltiplas: a dos portugueses residentes, a dos portugueses e estrangeiros de passagem, a dos europeus que o que sabiam da Índia era o que lhes chegava pelos relatos dos viajantes (João de Barros, o autor das famosas '_Décadas da Ásia_', por exemplo, um texto fundamental para a história da expansão portuguesa, nunca lá pôs os pés) e, todas elas estão, de alguma maneira, eivadas de preconceitos e mistificações e frequentemente condicionadas e distorcidas por interesses políticos e económicos rivais dos portugueses. Nenhuma delas é monolítica, porém, há visões distintas e mesmo opostas dentro de cada uma dessas categorias, que vão do fascínio à absoluta rejeição.
A da maioria dos residentes deveria ser positiva, doutro modo não teriam ocorrido os processos de indianização que se iniciaram logo nos primeiros anos da presença portuguesa e que continuavam no tempo em que Camões esteve na Índia. Em parte resultaram de uma política deliberada de casamento dos portugueses com as mulheres nativas iniciada por Afonso de Albuquerque, noutra parte foram uma consequência expectável e, em certa medida inevitável, do contacto rotineiro com o colonizado.  Os portugueses adaptaram-se rapidamente ao modo de vida, aos comportamentos e à sensualidade dos indianos. As mulheres, especificamente, adoptaram os costumes, as práticas e, inclusivamente, os hábitos vestimentares próprios das indianas, como a cabeça descoberta e os cabelos soltos, a profusão de pulseiras e manilhas e até mesmo o _baju_, camisa semi-transparente que os estrangeiros europeus que por lá passaram achavam indecente, usada muito aberta e deixando mesmo entrever os peitos. Nas ruas, homens e mulheres faziam-se transportar à oriental, em palanquins. O próprio aparelho administrativo imperial indianizou-se, no pessoal e nas práticas, o que se compreende, dada a diminuta proporção dos portugueses em relação à população nativa. Até mesmo uma parte dos missionários, especialmente os jesuítas, ainda que por motivos oportunistas (o de facilitar a aproximação aos nativos e a conversão), adoptaram como política o ajustamento aos costumes locais.
Esta nativização dos portugueses não era, como se calcula, bem vista por todos. O fundamento e o esteio de qualquer processo de colonização é a ideia que o colonizador tem da sua superioridade sobre o colonizado. A miscigenação, física e cultural, põe em risco, contraria mesmo, essa ideia de superioridade. Por isso, havia quem se lhe opusesse, uns porque temiam a perda da identidade e, consequentemente, do domínio, outros, os tais rivais políticos e mais uma vez por razões oportunistas, por lhes dar jeito ver nessa aclimatação dos portugueses uma prova de fraqueza, de incapacidade para se imporem e governarem, o que justificaria, interesseiramente, a sua substituição por outros poderes imperiais. Manifestam-se nessa época, por exemplo, no '_Itinerario_' do holandês van Linschoten ('_Itinerario: Voyage ofte schipvaert van Jan Huygen van Linschoten naar Oost ofte Portugaels Indien', _há edição portuguesa da Comissão Nacional dos Descobrimentos_), _um relato muito interessante do tempo em que viveu em Goa, que serviu às mil maravilhas as pretensões holandesas e ajudou à criação e difusão da ideia, ainda hoje subsistente, da incapacidade, da incompetência e da preguiça dos povos do sul da Europa em contraposição das qualidades que supostamente exornam os povos do norte, ou nos '_Comentarios de la Embaxada al Rey Xa Abbas de Persia (1614-1624)' _do embaixador García de Silva y Figueroa (de que também há tradução portuguesa do Centro de História de Além-Mar), um espanhol que, a caminho da Pérsia, viveu em Goa e, duma posição que hoje chamaríamos claramente de 'supremacista branca', disse o pior possível dos portugueses residentes e, pior ainda, das portuguesas (os espanhóis não se livraram, contudo, de serem vítimas da mesma 'lenda negra', de uma intensidade, aliás, até bem pior).
Mas qual era a visão de Camões, que é a que nos interessa para o caso? Nunca tinha pensado nisso e teria de rever a obra para ver o que dela se encontra. Na época de Camões já toda esta oposição à integração ou aproximação dos colonos aos colonizados estava em marcha, em Portugal e na Europa, e não há dúvida que a visão dele é imperial, é a exaltação do império e da superioridade dos portugueses e o teor das cartas que temos vindo a citar parece indicar que, fora da perspectiva épica, não teria grande opinião dos que lá viviam.



Guigo said:


> Este "Boscão" não seria Boccaccio?


Creio que não, que é Juan Boscán, um poeta petrarquista que terá sido uma das influências de Camões Juan Boscán - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## zema

Este comentario de Camilo Castelo Branco en el estudio que sirve de prefacio al poema "Camões" de Almeida Garrett pienso que puede ser de ayuda, hace referencia a ese trecho de la carta:



> Depois as mulheres. As portuguesas caem de maduras, ou porque a lascívia as sorvou antes de sazonadas, ou porque vêm ao chão de velhas: — é opiniativa a inteligência do conceito picaresco. As indígenas são pardas como o pão de rala, têm uns palavriados que travam a ervilhaca, e gelam os mais escandecidos desejos. São carne de salé onde amor não acha em que pegue. Lembra-se das lisboetas que chiam como pucarinho novo com água, e manda-lhes dizer que, se lá quiserem ir, receberão das mãos das velhotas as chaves da cidade.


----------



## Cainejo

Ari RT said:


> Hervilhaca, se for a mesma coisa até hoje, é vegetação (que a terra também dá) de baixa qualidade. Planta-se ervilhaca (hoje sem h), mas não para colher e sim para preservar ou tratar o solo. A terra dá, mas não se aproveita.


A "meada de hervilhaca" pode ser o enredo de fios que as leguminosas tem para ascender, como a ervilha. Por isso "trava na garganta do entendimento". Nem que lhes fales dos amores más elevados, elas respondem num falar que não se entende, o que apaga "a mor quentura do mundo". É o que me parece.


----------



## Carfer

zema said:


> Este comentario de Camilo Castelo Branco en el estudio que sirve de prefacio al poema "Camões" de Almeida Garrett pienso que puede ser de ayuda, hace referencia a ese trecho de la carta:


Óptimo, temos aí opinião abalizada. Não me recordo no entanto de que o que se chamava farinha de rala fosse especialmente escura. De moagem grosseira, sim (vide, aliás, como a define o Priberam). Do pão de rala que a minha avó cozia (a aldeia tinha um forno colectivo e cada um cozia o que necessitava, era raro ir à padaria da cidade), cuja farinha creio que ainda era moída em mós de pedra, o de centeio era mais escuro do que o de trigo, mas ainda assim, muito menos do que aquele que actualmente se vende, mais para o cinzento do que para o castanho ou negro. Numa comparação com tons de pele, poderia servir para um mulato claro e não o associo facilmente com os da maioria dos nativos de Goa. O de trigo era claro e não se ajusta de todo.


----------



## zema

Carfer said:


> Óptimo, temos aí opinião abalizada. Não me recordo no entanto de que o que se chamava farinha de rala fosse especialmente escura. De moagem grosseira, sim (vide, aliás, como a define o Priberam). Do pão de rala que a minha avó cozia (a aldeia tinha um forno colectivo e cada um cozia o que necessitava, era raro ir à padaria da cidade), cuja farinha creio que ainda era moída em mós de pedra, o de centeio era mais escuro do que o de trigo, mas ainda assim, muito menos do que aquele que actualmente se vende, mais para o cinzento do que para o castanho ou negro. Numa comparação com tons de pele, poderia servir para um mulato claro e não o associo facilmente com os da maioria dos nativos de Goa. O de trigo era claro e não se ajusta de todo.



_"Apart from being the colour of brown bread..."  _ traduce Clive Willis en el artículo:

WILLIS, C., & Camões. (1995). The Correspondence of Camões (with Introduction, Commentaries, Translation and Notes). Portuguese Studies, 11, 15–61.
http://www.jstor.org/stable/41105019 

Es interesante cómo Willis traduce todo el párrafo, en especial la frase sobre la que pregunta ClaudiaSol. No lo transcribo aquí porque no sé si el portal lo autoriza, pero se puede consultar en el enlace  (por ejemplo, a través de _Alternate access options)._


----------



## Carfer

São então dois e longe de mim contrariá-los, que não sei disso mais do que o comum. Só posso dizer que  não corresponde à minha experiência essa atribuição ao pão de rala de cor tão escura escura que justifique a sua invocação como metáfora da tez das indianas. A de que me lembro serviria até perfeitamente para descrever a de muitas, senão a maioria, das portuguesas europeias de agora e, certamente, também das do tempo. E, insisto, o pão de rala de que me lembro, fabricado com farinha moída numa azenha com mó de granito e cozido em forno  de pedra tradicional, aquecido a lenha, não deveria ser significativamente diferente do que se fazia no século XVI.
Creio que não há nada nas normas do forum que nos impeça de dizer que Willis interpreta pedaço como significando '_isca_'. Tem, evidentemente, autoridade bastante e não sei de quem o contrarie nem tenho nada de diferente nem de melhor para oferecer. Se alguma coisa sei, contudo, é que Camões é difícil de interpretar e que o entendimento das suas metáforas é subjectivo e controvertido, especialmente esta que aqui nos ocupa, como aliás Willis refere em nota de roda-pé (160). Cada autor tem a sua e afasta a dos outros, frequentemente sem dizer porquê. Tome-se como exemplo, e ainda a respeito da cor da pele, que Willis interpreta a referência a '_carne de salé_' como carne salgada e afasta a de Aquilino Ribeiro como '_carne de Salé_' (ou seja, cidade do Norte de África por onde Camões andou e que serviria, portanto, de metáfora da tez escura das marroquinas, aplicada por Camões à das indianas), sem outra justificação que a de que é pouco convincente (nota 164). Por mim, tenho dificuldade em perceber ao que vem a carne salgada, mas já me parece plausível que a experiência marroquina de Camões desse lugar a tal metáfora. Mais convincente me parece a ideia de um anzol que ao cravar-se na carne pútrida e ao ser puxado a desfaz. Mas, sem querer ser coca-bichinhos, como é que se passa de um '_pedaço_' a uma '_isca'_, que, de resto e em rigor, não é um anzol e não tem a virtualidade de arrancar?


----------



## zema

Interesantísimo como siempre, Carfer. Coincido en que debe haber bastante de subjetividad en muchas de esas interpretaciones, con mayor razón frente a textos tan distantes en el tiempo. Quién sabe ese uso de _"rala"_ no tenga que ver con una harina de segunda calidad, a un tiempo menos refinada y más morena que la harina de primera. Comparación jocosa, calculo, pero que hoy sonaría inaceptable de tan estigmatizante, evidentemente.
Esa carne salada, en caso de que a eso se refiriera, ¿sería en aquellos tiempos carne seca o carne en salmuera? Supuse que se trataría de una carne seca o _"sem graça"_, pero probablemente por contraposición con la imagen más fresca de las damas que _"chiam como pucarinho novo com água"..._

Me pareció curiosa la forma en que Willis traduce la frase por la que pregunta ClaudiaSol, y me interesaba saber qué opinión les merecía la solución que propone a los nativos lusófonos. Yo imaginé que con eso de _"lançar um pedaço de isca" _se referiría de algún modo a _"se tentares ter alguma coisa com elas"_. Alguna cosa sexual, por supuesto, pero de todos modos no sabía qué tan alejada del original les resultaría esa traducción de Willis a los nativos. Ahora creo entender que bastante 🙂


----------



## Carfer

O significado de farinha parece ser predominantemente aceite e de segunda qualidade sempre será, dado que a rala é uma farinha grosseira (ainda que convenha ponderar se as farinhas actuais, muito mais refinadas e produto da era industrial, servem de padrão de avaliação da qualidade das da época. Acho que não e que as farinhas grosseiras eram provavelmente a norma do tempo). E sim, estou de acordo, seja por grosseira, seja por mais escura, a comparação com ela é estigmatizante e não duvido que já o fosse, doutra forma não faria sentido porque a intenção de Camões não é manifestamente elogiosa.
Quanto à carne, sem dúvida que essa é uma leitura possível e até muito provável. Quando uma viagem de ida e volta à Índia demorava mais de um ano e só se podia contar durante a travessia com barricas de carne salgada, água pútrida, vinho azedo e farinha com gorgulho, é natural que tais "iguarias" fossem pouco populares e servissem de metáfora de coisa ruim. Aliás, já que a carne de bordo veio à conversa, também convém ter em conta a influência que as coisas do mar haviam de ter na linguagem e na imagética dos portugueses de então. Não é impunemente que se passa tanto tempo num navio. Assim, a minha primeira leitura de '_cabo_' foi feita a essa luz, mas, entendendo que era uma hipérbole, não percebi o alcance e acabei confundido por aquelas referências jocosas a hímenes cozidos. Mas continuo a não entender essa de chiar como pucarinho novo com água, não percebo a comparação e não atinjo o que é que isso tinha a ver com a suposta superioridade das lisboetas sobra as indianas (nem sabia, de resto, que os pucarinhos chiassem, ou serão algum instrumento musical?). *(*)*
E, por último, também não tenho reserva a que '_lançar a isca_' possa ter esse significado (a expressão ainda hoje serve para significar que se faz uma tentativa, não necessariamente sexual, mas também). A questão que me perturba é que Camões fala de '_lançar pedaço_' e não concebo como é que de '_isca_' se passa a '_pedaço_' e onde é que encaixa a ideia de arrancar os pontos.
À ClaudiaSol, a quem desejo melhor sorte, só posso sugerir que siga o Willis, pense disto o que pensar. Tem, pelo menos, alguém de autoridade em quem se escudar.

P.S.* (*)* Está explicado neste estudo da Carolina de Michaelis Vasconcelos, aqui https://www.persee.fr/docAsPDF/hispa_0007-4640_1905_num_7_2_1442.pdf



> ALGUMAS PALAVRAS A RESPEITO DE PÚCAROS DE PORTUGAL
> « Pedrado por dentro, com serpe ou cobra no fundo. » A estes traços, juntemos o de a agua murmurar deliciosamente sobre pedrinhas incrustadas na massa e estendidas no fundo, como se fervesse, evocando a ideia associativa de um regato a correr sobre seixos e areias. Quem notou este ruido sujestivo, decénios antes de Duarte Núnez de Leão e um século antes de Mme d'Aulnoy e de Magalotti, foi o poeta dos Lusíadas, numa das Cartas da Índia que o desterrado patriota escrevia em Goa (1554), em estilo metafórico, joco-sério. Falando a um companheiro das estúrdias juvenis, presta homenajem um tanto frívola, em certa hora de recrudescência dos devaneios antigos, às Ninfas do Tejo, comparando cheio de saudades, com as caras secas, amarelas e enjelhadas das Goenses, a frescura de tez das Lisboetas.
> 
> Ora, julgae, Senhor, o que sentirá hum estomago costumado a resistir às falsidades de hum rostinho de tauxia de huma dama lisbonense, que chia como pucarinho novo com água, vendo-se agora entre esta carne de salé que nenhum amor dá de si.


----------



## zema

Muy vívida esa descripción de las _"iguarias"_ a bordo en esos viajes interminables, me encantó. Muchas gracias por el tiempo y la explicación tan detallada, Carfer 

Un aporte de algo que leí en un sitio aleatorio de internet: según esta interpretación, las mujeres de Lisboa_ "chiavam, na fervura, como pucarinho novo com a água"._ Ese agregado de aparente pasión se me antojó condicente con aquello de que las indígenas_ "nenhum amor davam de si"_. Y, de paso, en cierta sintonía con lo que afirma Carolina de Michaelis Vasconcelos al describir el murmullo del agua: que parece_ "ferver"_ al ser ávidamente absorbida por los púcaros de barro cuando se les echa agua por primera vez...
En fin, me doy cuenta de que son meras especulaciones (o peor, especulaciones sobre especulaciones), pero lo menciono porque fue algo que me resultó interesante.


----------



## Vanda

E como eu digo, esse fórum é uma aula de história, cultura e linguagem. 1000!


----------



## J. Bailica

Ari RT said:


> O que é "falíeis"? Erro tipográfico para "faríeis"?
> Camões trata o interlocutor por "vós".
> As diversas aparições do pronome "lhe" acabei por admitir que se referem a "elas".
> Não resta dúvida de que Petrarca seria no século XVI um símbolo de cultura, mas em "amores de Petrarca" eu não consegui deixar de pensar no amor impossível do poeta por Laura.
> Hervilhaca, se for a mesma coisa até hoje, é vegetação (que a terra também dá) de baixa qualidade. Planta-se ervilhaca (hoje sem h), mas não para colher e sim para preservar ou tratar o solo. A terra dá, mas não se aproveita.



É erro, sim. Tive dúvidas nessa palavra, também. Mas seria «faleis», segundo o sítio indicado pelo Carfer.

O pronome «lhe»... Intrigante, também. Mas não é erro (aparentemente). Eu vou correr o risco de passar do campo da especulação para o do delírio, mas eu acho que se pode referir a... _vagina_. 
Para mim, o autor está sempre a jogar em múltiplos planos. Aquilo que mais me chamou a atenção para isso foi «cabo». Cabo pode ser uma _corda, feixe_, mas também pode ser a _pega_, a haste alongada de uma ferramenta (cabo de um martelo, de uma enxada...), e significa ainda _ponta, promontório_. Por isso sugeri que poderia ser linguagem cifrada para _pénis_ (atendendo ao contexto - há qualquer coisa naquela escolha de palavras, pelo menos para mim, que passei anos a tocar em bandas Pimba).
Camões fala a um amigo, isto é tudo uma paródia (digo eu). O _cabo_, o _lançar_, o _pedaço, _a ideia de _coser _(velhos pedaços)... É tudo metafórico mas usando palavras prosaicas e sugestivas. Se se justificar que _cabo_ pode ser _pénis_, então_ o sujeito escondido _pode ser _vagina. _Uma coisa justifica a outra, aliás. As _damas, _enfim, sobretudo depois o «lhe», num determinado plano, sugere isso mesmo: vagina.

«As que a terra dá, além de serem de rala», será talvez uma referência às indianas, possivelmente às mestiças, por serem mais escuras e / ou mais grosseiras (de condição, de cultura, de «raça»....(?)), mas nesta minha interpretação, seria também (lamento ) uma referência à respetiva zona púbica, menos densa, ou enfim, a toda a zona genital menos exuberante (talvez em contraposição com as portuguesas, não necessariamente por razões genéticas, mas porque assim enfatiza que as portuguesas a que se refere são... mais promíscuas / velhas (?)). Além disso, _rala_ também pode ser _orifício_, ou _pequenos orifícios_, parece.    

«Fazei-me mercê que lhes faleis alguns amores de Petrarca...», não sei, mas Camões talvez gostasse (dentro do quadro da paródia) que estas indianas fossem mais _platónicas, _no sentido de adquirirem uma linguagem amorosa mais idealizada, ainda que fingida; e assim ataca simultaneamente, com ironia, as próprias portuguesas (sobretudo as que conheceu nos bordéis de Lisboa, ou em aventuras amorosas várias, segundo li algures, agora há pouco, para me contextualizar um pouco mais). Nem sei mesmo se a «linguagem» não serão também os sons, os suspiros de amor (que as portuguesas saberiam produzir / fingir) mais do que as palavras. E ainda outra cOisa. O ideal de beleza de Petrarca parece que contempla a alvura da pele: pode ser uma referência a isso; e teria talvez um efeito cómico particular, para os padrões da época, se o_ sujeito escondido_ fossem as partes íntimas das indianas, cuja cor, ou tom, Camões jocosamente desdenha («Vê lá tu, pá, eu que até faço sonetos tipo Petrarca, idealizo amadas de cabelo loiro e pele branca como a neve, deparar-me agora aqui com esta situação!» - não significa que estes fossem os reais sentimentos de Camões, ele até teve uma amada tailandesa, se não me engano; pode estar a brincar com os paradigmas da época.)   

«Linguagem meada de ervilhaca» - mais uma vez, linguagem amorosa / sons pouco elaborados? _Ervilhaca_ como coisa fraca?
_Meada _pode aludir a 'miada' ('miar', como os gatos)? 'Meada' também é uma porção de fios: pelos púbicos? E ervilhaca também seria possivelmente esse tipo de 'vegetação'. 

«Que trava na garganta do entendimento» - a pelagem acaba na garganta: será 'garganta', novamente nesse plano secundário, o órgão genital feminino?

Depois de começar, é difícil parar (o delírio especulativo). A seguir vem "lançar água" (muito cedo?); entretanto vem «rostinho _falso_» (não tenho tempo, mas talvez seja, mais uma vez, alusão a _vagina, _mas também a mulher durante o ato sexual, que chia (ainda que fingidamente) como se fosse um _púcaro (_sim,_ vagina(!)) _novo, etc.

Estou com pressa agora. Até depois.


----------



## Carfer

J. Bailica said:


> _Meada _pode aludir a 'miada' ('miar', como os gatos)?


Não creio. _'Meada_' é o mesmo que '_entremeada_', que tem algo no meio, misturada (à semelhança da carne entremeada, a que tem toucinho no meio da febra). O verbo '_mear_' e palavras dele derivadas podem já não ser muito comuns, mas ainda se usam. '_Mear_', por exemplo, é dar ou tomar '_de meias_', a situação em que o proprietário de uma terra de cultivo ou de um bem susceptível de produzir rendimento a entrega em exploração a um '_meeiro_' e divide com ele, em partes iguais, o produto que der. '_Meeiro_' pode ser igualmente alguém que tem direito a metade da posse ou da propriedade de um bem ou de uma herança e '_meação_' é sinónimo de metade. Com a mesma raiz temos '_mediar_' e derivadas, como _'mediação', 'intermediar', 'intermediação', 'mediador'_


----------



## Cainejo

Estoy aturdido con atribuciones tan sofisticadas. Quizá yo sea demasiado simple para Camões, pero, aún  faltándome el conocimiento de portugués suficiente, y más de aquella época, no percibo tanta complicación. La "ervilha" tiene, como muchas leguminosas y otras plantas trepadoras, unos hilos retorcidos para enredarse en otras plantas, lo cual parece una metáfora adecuada para el intento de entender o hablar una lengua desconocida, la que hablaran "as que a terra dá" cortando cualquier acercamiento amoroso.
También entiendo que pudiera calificarlas "de rala" comparadas con las portuguesas, para él más elegantes y refinadas.
Estas chillan como el barro nuevo con el agua y aquellas son bastas y rudas como la carne salada.

Así ya me parece un texto ingenioso y rico (hablo de la forma) muy del estilo que he leído en otros textos suyos, que reconozco que no son muchos.


----------



## J. Bailica

Carfer said:


> Não creio. _'Meada_' é o mesmo que '_entremeada_', que tem algo no meio, misturada (à semelhança da carne entremeada, a que tem toucinho no meio da febra). O verbo '_mear_' e palavras dele derivadas podem já não ser muito comuns, mas ainda se usam. '_Mear_', por exemplo, é dar ou tomar '_de meias_', a situação em que o proprietário de uma terra de cultivo ou de um bem susceptível de produzir rendimento a entrega em exploração a um '_meeiro_' e divide com ele, em partes iguais, o produto que der. '_Meeiro_' pode ser igualmente alguém que tem direito a metade da posse ou da propriedade de um bem ou de uma herança e '_meação_' é sinónimo de metade. Com a mesma raiz temos '_mediar_' e derivadas, como _'mediação', 'intermediar', 'intermediação', 'mediador'_



Sim, isso é verdade. A hipótese seria a de um recurso estilístico, cujo nome não recordo, que apela à semelhança fonética. Mas é bastante especulativo, certamente.


----------



## J. Bailica

Cainejo said:


> Estoy aturdido con atribuciones tan sofisticadas. Quizá yo sea demasiado simple para Camões, pero, aún  faltándome el conocimiento de portugués suficiente, y más de aquella época, no percibo tanta complicación. La "ervilha" tiene, como muchas leguminosas y otras plantas trepadoras, unos hilos retorcidos para enredarse en otras plantas, lo cual parece una metáfora adecuada para el intento de entender o hablar una lengua desconocida, la que hablaran "as que a terra dá" cortando cualquier acercamiento amoroso.
> También entiendo que pudiera calificarlas "de rala" comparadas con las portuguesas, para él más elegantes y refinadas.
> Estas chillan como el barro nuevo con el agua y aquellas son bastas y rudas como la carne salada.
> 
> Así ya me parece un texto ingenioso y rico (hablo de la forma) muy del estilo que he leído en otros textos suyos, que reconozco que no son muchos.



Na verdade sinto-me como aqueles historiadores, ou «historiadores», que ao procurarem evidências de que Cristóvão Colombo era português, se lançam por todas as pistas, todos os sinais e todas as interpretações que encaixem na sua teoria .

O exemplo da ervilhaca também dá para isso, curiosamente: sim, os fios enredados são certamente referência a uma linguagem que para um não nativo seria uma «lengalenga», um «gibberish» (e logo significariam impossibilidade amorosa (num sentido romanesco!)). Mas, além de fios enredados também poderem sugerir uma pelagem; e ainda assim, se ficarmos apenas pela «linguagem enredada», aproveitando para expandir um pouco aquelas minhas teses temerárias, poderiam ser fios de conversa que, com enleios, conduzissem à («travassem na»)_ garganta do entendimento: _«_respondem-vos uma linguagem meada de ervilhaca, que trava na garganta do entendimento, a qual vos lança água na fervura da mor quentura do mundo_».

Eu já dei a minha opinião sobre o que poderia ser a _garganta do entendimento. _Pode ser, sim, a barreira da compreensão (de outra língua), mas também uma alusão a determinada_ abertura estreita, um desfiladeiro_ do corpo humano. «Entendimento» sugere _razão, _por outro lado, pelo que _garganta_ poderá ser o gargalo, ou a obstrução entre o mundo racional / ideal / platónico e o mundo sensorial / instintivo / carnal - mas simultaneamente o canal de passagem, talvez de resolução e superação desses opostos (para não falar no canal do entendimento amoroso, propriamente dito). Camões e os seus contemporâneos, ao que julgo saber, entretinham muito este tipo de dilemas.

Duma coisa estou (tanto quanto é possível) certo: não se trata (apenas) de um texto que estabeleça a comparação entre as meninas ou senhoras de Lisboa (ou europeias em Goa), por um lado, e as exóticas indianas; não é oportuno falar (não tenho tempo, aliás), por exemplo, do que vem a seguir, sobre as meninas pintadas, que seriam falsas, etc («_falsidades de um rostinho de tauxia_»). Há todo um quadro que remete para a prostituição, vida boémia...
Encontrei vários textos sobre isso, é fácil pesquisar, deixo apenas um agora, por falta de tempo.   

Camões, o malandro que se contentava com pouco


----------

